# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring Dream: Driving the goddamned bus.

## Phydeaux_3

So... all I ever dream about at all anymore is driving the cockadoody bus.
I'd say that %99 of my dreams now are in and around the bus. It's all I ever dream about anymore. I wish that I knew of someway to break out of this cycle. I guess only time will cure me.

I have a theory about it and it goes like this: for me driving the bus is the very definition of "being in the moment". Every second of every minute I'm "on". I have to pay attention to everything all the time. Like Marge said about remaining in a state of "cat-like readiness".

Anyone have any ideas about how I can bust out of this horrible loop?
I mean sure, I'm having a LOT of dreams (3-4 a night) but with them all being the same it's kinda monotonous and starting to get on my nerves.

Before anyone says "use them as a dream sign" just know that I am already trying to do that, whenever I am driving the bus now I am forcing reality checks, hopefully it will spill over into my dream-driving.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

> Any help would be appreciated.



Well now... not much help here I see.

Last night I actually dreamt of something different for a change.
I had my very first dream of my son Max. He's not even 1 yet but I had a dream about trying to put him in a car-seat that he's already grown out of in a van that we don't own anymore. My wife had left one of the back windows open and the back of the van was full of snow, couldn't have been much crazier. But could I "snap outta it?" Hell no! I NEVER realize that crazy shit is crazy in my dreams. I'm just Mr. Gullible and then some.

I'm on to "time-release" B-complex (100mg) now too, says that they release in 6-8 hrs. I take one just before going to sleep. Along with a coupla pieces of cheese and an Omega 3-6-9. Seems to be beefing up my dreaming.

Maybe I'll get my 2nd lucid soon. Correction: I WILL get my 2nd lucid soon.
Tonight in fact! (positive attitude here!)

Also, I've got 2 free files from the sleephones page alternating on my earbuds, seems to me that "mixing it up" plays a key role when it comes to binaural beats and audio files.

----------

